# 40 Bottles of Miller for €25 in Tesco



## shesells (1 Aug 2012)

I never believed below cost selling to be an issue until I saw these tonight. If you're having a bank holiday party it's a bargain! The promotion is actually 2 cases of Miller (20 bottles) or Corona (12 bottles) or mix & match the two. €25 is certainly a good deal.

They are also running their 25% off if you buy 6 bottles of wine promotion at the moment, I love that it applies to their half price wines too. I got €72 worth for €27! I think a certain Labour Minister would not be too impressed


----------



## JohnJay (1 Aug 2012)

shesells said:


> I think a certain Labour Minister would not be too impressed



I think a lot of the hard working, tax paying, independent off-licence owners,  might not be too impressed either. I'm sure they would gladly sell the same below cost and write it off against their tax bill, if they too could screw their customers on the rest of the items in their trolley.


----------



## shesells (1 Aug 2012)

Good point...but from a consumer point of view..it is a bargain...which is why I posted it here.


----------



## vandriver (1 Aug 2012)

Dunnes were selling Corona for €12 a case last week .


----------



## SlugBreath (2 Aug 2012)

On the wine 25% off Sale, they were selling Yellow Tail at €7 per bottle in a previous non 25% off sale. I see that it is €8 per bottle in the 25% off sale. Still a saving but not as big a saving as you think.


----------



## Purple (2 Aug 2012)

SlugBreath said:


> On the wine 25% off Sale, they were selling Yellow Tail at €7 per bottle in a previous non 25% off sale. I see that it is €8 per bottle in the 25% off sale. Still a saving but not as big a saving as you think.



25% off plus 25% off if you buy 6 bottles.


----------



## Purple (2 Aug 2012)

JohnJay said:


> I think a lot of the hard working, tax paying, independent off-licence owners,  might not be too impressed either. I'm sure they would gladly sell the same below cost and write it off against their tax bill, if they too could screw their customers on the rest of the items in their trolley.



That's competition for ya.
By the way, they don't write anything off against their tax bill. Businesses pay tax on their profit, that's all.


----------



## askU (2 Aug 2012)

ALDI wine is €4 . . .


----------



## Leo (2 Aug 2012)

askU said:


> ALDI wine is €4 . . .


 
Not really comparing like with like there! With a €4 bottle of wine, taking excise and VAT off the selling price, means the supermarket is getting €1.30 for that bottle of wine. From this, they take their mark-up, then there are the transportation costs, the costs of the bottle, etc.. What you're left with is wine that costs a few cents to produce.


----------



## Time (2 Aug 2012)

Even good wine only costs pennies to make.


----------



## Leo (2 Aug 2012)

That can only be true for mass produced wines coming from high-yield vines. Very rarely, if ever are they what many would consider good.


----------



## SlugBreath (2 Aug 2012)

Purple said:


> 25% off plus 25% off if you buy 6 bottles.


 
The point I was trying to make was that the price of Yellow tail is normally reduced to €7.
In this particular sale it has only been reduced to €8.

If you purchase just one bottle you are actually paying more than previous sales. So you really have to purchase the 6 bottles.


----------



## joanmul (27 Nov 2012)

I'm a Millers fan myself but have lately changed to Aldi's St Etienne which is made in Belgium. It is very drinkable and cost me 10.95 for 12 cans.My husband likes it too and he is a Guinnessocrat.


----------

